
Using fabric with EthOS - degconnect
https://github.com/degconnect/ethos-fabric
======
antmor70
So you can do
degflasher([http://flasher.degconnect.com](http://flasher.degconnect.com))
using your fabric file too. Is it really easy to flash RX 570 4GB using it?

